# Sharp mortgages itself to the hilt just to keep going



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I hope they can stay afloat. I do like my Sharp displays although my next one will probably be a Panasonic or Samsung.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Me too. I am considering the Sharp 70 inch or 80 inch but if the company will not be around not so sure..


----------

